# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Mổ Bụng Heo HSK

## nzhuhu

Mời Anh em cùng nghiên cứu với mình nha.

   Tim của chú Heo con





   Đuôi Heo sau khi tháo bộ phận Thủy Lực, Pully và cái cục vàng vàng có răng như nhông



   Và bây giờ là Đầu Heo sau khi cạo lông cũng như vấn đề em gặp phải. Số 1 là cái Cốt thông từ trước ra sau, số 2 là cái mặt bích để gắn miếng bảo vệ, số 3 là 1 cái mặt bích khác không dính vào số 2 và số 1. Khi em quay cái cốt thì số 1 và 2 cùng quay, em nghĩ như vậy là đúng nhưng nếu bây giờ em muốn mở ra thì sao? Anh em xem cái vòng tròn màu Xanh Dương theo em đoán số 2 và số 1 gắn vào với nhau nhưng em mở hoài không ra ( em cốt lên Mâm Cập 3 chấu rồi đóng mà vẫn không ra )chả biết là ép thủy lực hay răng. Còn vòng tròn màu Lá Chuối là khe hở giữa số 2 và 3 hoàn toàn không dính.


   Em không thích làm từ đít heo lên đầu nhưng em cũng mò cái đít nó cả buổi trời thì nó là thế này đây. Số là cái cốt trước ra sau, sốt 2 là 1 con bù lon to đùng và anh em để ý xem cái vòng tròn xanh bạc thì trên con bù lon to đùng đó có con lục giác chìm ( tổng cộng 2 con ), không thể nào đưa lục giác vào mở......


   Mình muốn mổ tiếp, mong anh em cùng nghiên cứu và cho mình thêm ý kiến với. Nhân đây anh xin cảm ơn Hưng 1706 đã giảm giá tài trợ cho chương trình em phá Khoa Học này.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa 1 lần mở, không đủ đồ nghề để chơi em nghĩ con heo này banh xác , chết hẳn luôn.


1 số chi tiết có bôi keo lock ốc , nếu không có lò hấp thì ít nhất có bình gas khò nóng ren thì mới mở ra được , mà em thấy  mấy cha châu âu ác lắm , làm cái kiều gì mà muốn mở ra đều banh xác hết , hi vọng bác tìm hiểu tài liệu cấu tạo về nó trước khi mở ra chứ không thôi vứt xó đó.

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh Nam nói đúng rồi, em nghĩ cái mặt bích mà em ko mở ra được có thể là ren và keo...trong lúc em mở có chổ nó lắp ốc lục giác chìm, sau đó thêm con lục giác ngoài nữa. Thật ra con heo này nó chết queo như em Hưng nói, nhưng sau khi em tháo ra bớt các bộ phận và hôm nay hì hục tìm cách mở cái mặt bích đó thì phép màu xảy ra, cái cốt nó quay nhẹ đi rất nhiều, có lẻ em bực quá, đập phá nó nên các cục Ba Dớ hay mỡ bò vón cục nó bung ra làm bạc đạn chạy em trở lại hahaha. Hay là mai gắn hết dô lại xem có êm không.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cung hỉ cung hỉ sư huynh...cứ ngỡ em đã chết ai dè em còn xồn xồn đc là quá ngon roài  :Big Grin: .

----------


## terminaterx300

thơm kèo  :Cool:

----------


## ducduy9104

Em tưởng gì chứ mấy cái này thấy mấy cụ ngoài bãi chuyên tháo lấy bạc đạn, bác ra bãi mua ly cà phê là có thuốc. Không chừng tháo đến tận viên bi ấy chứ  :Wink: 

Em góp ý với bác cái đít con heo, em thấy mấy pha này thường thì mấy ông rã máy hay cắt đâu lục giác cho ngắn lại để lòn vô mở ( thợ rã máy ngoài 1 bộ lục giác tiêu chuẩn thì luôn có 1 bộ bị cắt đầu để xử mấy pha này  :Stick Out Tongue: ), còn cái ren đó thì họ dùng đục kê vô chỗ rãnh rồi gõ búa mạnh theo hướng lệch tâm khoảng 30 độ. Nếu bác sợ gõ mạnh méo cái ngạnh đó thì kiếm vật gì mềm kê vào. Sang hơn thì bác chế luôn cái khóa mở cho lành.

----------


## hung1706

hehe cụ phán coi chừng có gạch xây nhà đó nha cụ Duy. 
Con này ốc lock bạc còn chưa biết cách mở, ren thuận hay nghịch, phải có dụng cụ mở ốc riêng của nó mới mong mở cho đúng được. Thấy có keo con tó vô là biết đau khổ roài. Chưa kể bạc đạn nó lắp vô kiểu gì, nhưng mà vui vui phải cảo ra bằng kích chứ chơi dùi cui mà đục thì có mà đục đen đầu ra, đục banh cả dùi lẫn búa cũng chẳng ra  :Big Grin: . Mà đục có ra thì coi như bán cả xác 5 6k/kg cho chị ve chai đồng nát ngay haha
Thật ra do bác nzhuhu may mắn chứ em nghĩ bụng con này thay bạc cũng khối tiền mà chưa chắc có bạc cùng loại để thay, chuẩn Châu Âu DIN nó chua lè từ lúc cầm cuốn tiêu chuẩn lên mà tra rồi. Mua bạc mới 100% là cái giá không tưởng  :Big Grin: .
Bác ấy thích em yêu khoa học nên được đền bù xứng đáng ợ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ducduy9104

> hehe cụ phán coi chừng có gạch xây nhà đó nha cụ Duy. 
> Con này ốc lock bạc còn chưa biết cách mở, ren thuận hay nghịch, phải có dụng cụ mở ốc riêng của nó mới mong mở cho đúng được. Thấy có keo con tó vô là biết đau khổ roài. Chưa kể bạc đạn nó lắp vô kiểu gì, nhưng mà vui vui phải cảo ra bằng kích chứ chơi dùi cui mà đục thì có mà đục đen đầu ra, đục banh cả dùi lẫn búa cũng chẳng ra . Mà đục có ra thì coi như bán cả xác 5 6k/kg cho chị ve chai đồng nát ngay haha
> Thật ra do bác nzhuhu may mắn chứ em nghĩ bụng con này thay bạc cũng khối tiền mà chưa chắc có bạc cùng loại để thay, chuẩn Châu Âu DIN nó chua lè từ lúc cầm cuốn tiêu chuẩn lên mà tra rồi. Mua bạc mới 100% là cái giá không tưởng .
> Bác ấy thích em yêu khoa học nên được đền bù xứng đáng ợ .


Hê hê em thấy nó cũng gần banh rồi nếu mà đã làm phải tới cùng chứ. Kiếm được cái dụng cụ tháo nó ra em nói thật chắc cũng tốn mớ tiền bằng mua cục đó. Đã lỡ làm dân chơi rồi sợ gì ko tới  :Cool:

----------


## nzhuhu

Em chỉ muốn vệ sinh và vô lại dầu mở thôi mà hehehe.

----------

